# BTS, Ontario, CA, May 31-June 1, 2014



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

My husband and i will be attending the Big Train Show in Ontario, CA, May 31-June 1, 2014. 

Anyone else planning to attend? 

If you see a 5'3" Jewish/Sicilian looking woman in her 60s with a long hippie dress and a 6'4" Scottish/Norwegian looking man in his 50s with a Turkish turban and a grey beard down his navel (think Duck Dynasty) -- that's us, cat (me) and siva (him). Please say hello! 

(Oh, and by the way, i am the old train nut - he's the kind and loving spouse!)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If you see a fat Scotsman standing next to an impossibly small g scale pizza layout, thats me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there next to the Z scale layout.... sans cigar:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez Greg does that thing have its own zip code??


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Cat, you and Siva are welcome to come and sit a spell with us at the Door Hollow Shortline. We're the G-Gauge layout with the green skirt and all the friendly folks wandering around outside the layout. We're not the biggest but, well, you'll see. Get a preview when you click on our logo below.http://forums.mylargescale.com/doorhollowshortline.com


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

will this be an event w/ things for sale?

Marty


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Although this show started life as a large scale show, it has changed to an all scales show. I believe there are more sales based on large scale items than the others. The dealers sell new and used equipment and the large scale manufacturers have booths showing their products.
Since moving from the Queen Mary to the Ontario Convention Center it has lost some of its glamour but it is still a largely dominated by large scale. C'mon down!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say the vendors tend to skew about 60% large scale, then HO and N and some O.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I'll be missing this one. Seems Grace (of the Rio Gracie) has a 2 day volleyball tournament that weekend.

Y'all have fun now and show me pictures of what I coulda, shoulda bought

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

A train show without Tommy just isn't right! We'll miss you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tommy! Say it isn't so! Penny will be mad now... there must be a way!

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think we will make it this year either. The show has kind of lost its luster. Seems more layouts every year and less and less vender space.


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure if I'll get to make it. May be working that weekend. Would love to go though to meet some of you.

Wife and I went a couple of years ago and had a good time seeing everything. First show we had gone to together.

I had been to a few N scale shows while working up in Portland Org several years ago when I was building a N scale layout.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

SWMTP & I will be going. Don't think we've missed one since 2000.

I agree that the show has lost it's luster, but it's still fun to shop for bargains (there are always a few) and meet and kibbitz with old friends!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan and I are not coming this year either. Stan is going to Africa on a Church Mission and I don't feel like going over they alone. I could change my mind at the last minute. 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ's right. I won't be at the show this year. I've had a personal conference come up which needs my attendance...... Would love to be able to do both the show and the conference... 

If JJ comes by himself..... treat him nice... 

I am going to Africa, but it won't be until July... We have a team going to Kitwe, Zambia. It's going to be a very interesting 15 1/2 hour flight from JFK to Johannesburg, SA...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow... no stan, no JJ no paul???

The world has gone to heck.

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Was considering perhaps coming down this year, but with so many not attending, I doubt I will bother.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was it something I said?

Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg,
Looks like we can have all the fun and post pictures of what they missed.
I will have some hard to find items this year.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And I will bring money!

And a few cigars... ;-)

I'll be there the entire show... 

Greg


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I'm going to try to attend, I wont know for sure until the day before, work always seems to get in the way.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Bob, thanks for the invitation to hang out. We are just getting to know folks, and welcome any friendly handshake!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, slight change of plans for me. According to the updated layout plan I'm in the show, but I'm not next to the Door Hollow as I was told I was, instead I'm next to the Del Oro layout to the extreme far left of the entry over by the clinic area. Its kinda like being on the Siberia end of the exhibit. Thats OK, beats sitting at home.

Reference plan for the event:

http://bigtrainshow.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Big-Train-2014-floor-plan-Exhibitors-new.pdf


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the map already, you are ON my radar ha ha!

Bringing some unused track, unused cars, etc.

Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Getting everything ready to load this week. Just a small part done.
*it is Hot here today!*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Depending how the rest of this week goes and I can get the AC fixed in the truck I may come over Sat Morning. Stay Sat Night and come home Sunday 

JJ


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

We are driving South to catch the Amtrak in Emeryville, then taking the Coast Starlight etc. down to the show, staying at the Red Roof Inn, and will be at the show both Saturday and Sunday, then going back up by train to Emeryville and home by car. I hope to meet a few of you (especially some of my chat room buddies).


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Be sure to stop by and see us.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Mark, what is your booth number?

If you bring a 

*R16400 HUMBOLDT GOLD RUSH PALE ALE woodside reefer car by USA Trains*

and if i find you and it at the show and no one has gotten to it before i do, i will purchase it from you. See you there!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Booths 315, 405 & 406


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

As it looks now, I am leaving about 4 am Sat morning for the BTS. Should arrive about 10 am or a little later. What about dinner Sat Night? Any one going in a group?

JJ


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ,
We can do dinner Saturday Night.
Who else wants to come along?


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

If you would consider a couple of unknown newbies, my husband and I and friends would be happy to join in a group dinner. We are on the Coast Starlight no. 11 headed south just now and will be arriving in Ontario via the Sunset Limited no. 2 late tonight, ready for a full day of fun on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

All set up looks like its going to be a good show.

If you stop by please introduce yourself so I can put a name to the face. See ya tomorrow.

:-D


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

We made it in and are at the Red Roof Inn. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is just about 3 am. I can't sleep so I am on my way. Got to stop for fuel and ice. Going to stop at Mc Donalds for a eggmcmufin or something 

See you around 10 or 11 

JJ


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

My husband and I had a fun day at the show and met lots of MLS folks. I am worn out.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

We expect pictures!

Please?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea..like its weird...

I got phone calls..

I got those textY things...

I called folks....

All at the Big Shoow!!

Heard others I know where there....

D. Yep need piX please...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

livesteam53 said:


> JJ,
> We can do dinner Saturday Night.
> Who else wants to come along?




Well we went to dinner at Bass Pro Shops in their Restaurant . Mark had Crab legs. Mrs Mark had Crab Legs. I had Crab Legs. and the Young'n had Cobb Salad. Kids Today I don't know  

The Rest of you guys Missed Out. Mark Picked up the Tab. Had you been there you could have got a Free Meal. 


JJ

PS My Fingers still smell like Fish.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll ask the questions that gets asked of me at the store. Did Bass Pro Shops have any .22 ammo? 
LAO


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I am sorry i missed the dinner -- for some reason a whole bunch of my non-train Southern California friends saw me posting on Facebook about attending the show and showed up as a group to surprise me and my husband and take us to dinner with them. One of them, my good buddy Fred, actually hung out with us the whole two days at the show at the Door Hollow Shortline (our absolute favourite layout EVER!) and even offered to take our boxes of billboard reefers, diecast cars, and other heavy stuff home with him to ship via UPS to us so we wouldn't have to wrestle with them on the train home. So that's why i was not at the dinner....

It was wonderful to meet Bob, Sandra, Don, Mike, Victor, and JJ -- and totally awesome to hang out at Door Hollow Shortline (can i say again that this is my favourite layout EVER?) and put faces to those names. 

I also finally got meet Phil from Phil's Narrow Gauge and he introduced me to Dean Lowe who does custom weathering for folks, so that was a real good connection too. 

I got to hang out with Bruce from Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply (he makes scratch-built buildings that are highly detailed and very customizable, and i love the water tank i got from him earlier in the year -- so i will be getting more of his stuff). I hung out for a short while with the folks from Somethin' Different (the lantern light folks, with sound-chips in the lanterns) and got to praise Dan of Eagle Wings Iron Craft to his face for his awesome bridges, which look so great on my layout. 

I also got to meet and purchase lots of cool stuff from Jeff and Gary of Bridge Masters -- and to chat with one of their helpers, Jerry, who has a cool Disneyland garden train for his grandkids. 

We are now back in our hotel room, unwinding and relaxing. 

Thanks to all who showed us so much kindness at the show!


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.dailybulletin.com/lifest...-at-ontario-convention-center-draws-thousands

Newspaper Article about the show.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was glad to meet you and Mr Cat. I really enjoyed our talk. I got some switches from Mark. 

JJ


----------



## gardentroll (May 21, 2014)

John J said:


> I was glad to meet you and Mr Cat. I really enjoyed our talk. I got some switches from Mark.
> 
> JJ


it was fun, and pleasure to meet you too, JJ!! 

nagasiva


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Show report, sort of...

Being a one man dog and pony show means I dont get to walk around much during the shows, what I got to see was either before the show opened or during the brief periods of relief thanks to Sandra and Bob Baxter who graciously offered to man my layout so I could get a bite to eat. 

I was very aggravated to see Piko just HAD to bring along their new Camelback, **** them! Now I'm going to be alot poorer before this year is out.

Accucraft had a nice display, I have to admit that IMHO their 7/8ths Fairymead is by far THE prettiest locomotive model I have seen in a long while. They are now offering it also in basic black.

LGB/Marklin was NOT there. To be honest I dont even know if they are even still represented in this country anymore. Gold Coast is now really pushing hard with Piko, which honestly has been making great strides to fill the gap left since LGB's apparent disappearing act. No MTH either.

Bachmann had a nice setup, even had the Lil Haulers front and center, hopefully that's a sign they intent to persevere with them

USA also had a nice booth, complete with Big Boy and a couple autoracks, those babies are BIG.

I was told that Bridgemasters sold alot of stuff Saturday, I hope that's a good sign that the show did well. I know everything I bought was from there, several 'Just Plain Folk' figurines that I was in need of ( I ran out of engineer figures so one of my locomotives was manned by a scale model of the B9 robot from Lost In Space, I said it was due to "automation") and I also bought off the 'get it out of here' discount pile what had to be the most HIDEOUS model locomotive ever produced, a used Aristocraft 0-4-0 "teddy bear express" complete in neon vomit orange and brown paint scheme, but its an OLD 0-4-0 with the good drivetrain that didn't go to pieces like the last boatload of switchers did. I can easily repaint over the vomit color scheme. And it had a broken off fuel bunker to boot, easily fixable for me. So $25 gets me another good switcher for the Harbor Layout, I'm going to store the broken switcher I have along with the fix it parts for eventual repair sometime later this year.

Otherwise I had a crush of people Saturday from about 11 to 3 and Sunday while not as busy, still had alot of families turn out, for me I got people showing up right up to the closing time of 4, so I hope it was a good show. Kinda mixed about my Siberia corner location, on the plus side I was right next to the Del Oro, and their kids 'you run it' layout which gave me alot of spillover but I was way off in a corner, and I suspect not everyone walked all the around the exhibition floor. We'll see, Angela with the Convention Center said she would try to put me more in the middle next year, I hope so.

Here's a video I made of my layout at the show, (yes it is shameless self promotion)






Nice to meet new folks like the Yronwodes, and put some faces to some familiar names.

Once more a BIG Thanks to Sandra and Bob Baxter for their help during the show.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice video, and the pleasure if meeting was mutual.

Like you, I bought heavily at Bridge Masters. I would have liked to have seen more vendors like them, selling figures and trackside accessories, in particular Grandt Line and Preiser. 

The USA Trains staff was extremely friendly and they sponsored a lot of raffle prizes -- which was a nice gesture. The Bachman folks were very friendly but were promoting train sets, primarily.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a terrific little layout Victor!! A wonderfully creative use of space! Absolutely LOVE "Madam Orr's!!!" LOL!!


----------

